# Greetings from Southern Vermont Zone 4b now ( East Tennessee before)



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello from Rensselaer County, NY (a county along the border with VT, so slightly south and west of you.)

You might be interested in connecting with the Bennington County Beekeepers Assoc. They run interesting meetings and have a free beginning beekeepers course that starts in January.

I just got this email from them last week:



> Dear Local Bee Enthusiast,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year from the Bennington County Beekeepers Club! 2015 brought changes to the club, including a new slate of officers voted into office at last April’s meeting and an increase in club dues from $10 to $15, which was unanimously approved by the club’s membership at our September meeting. Since 2016 has just begun, we’re writing to wish you beekeeping success in the coming year and to ask that you pay the $15 necessary for membership in our club.
> ...


The closest large bee supplier to you may be Betterbee in Greenwich, in Washington Co., NY (www.betterbee.com). They are very helpful to beekeepers, and endlessly patient with newbie questions.

And of course you would be more than welcome to visit, or join, The Southern Adirondack Beekeeepers Assoc. (SABA). Our meetings are on the third Monday of the odd months month (Jan/Mar/May/July/Sept/Nov) in Ballston Spa. See our website at www.adirondackbeekeepers.com. SABA puts on a big conference with nation-level speakers in March.

Hope to meet you sometime!

Enj.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas VM!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Sorry to hear about your horse. BeeSource is a great place to pick up info on bees and bee keeping. You'll be able to get info from local folks too, the best kind of info. Good luck with your new hobby!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. Every foal born Contains the seeds of heart break.


----------



## Vermont Magpie (Jan 3, 2016)

Tenbears those are some of the wisest and most truthful words I have ever heard. Heartbreaking but true


----------



## Vermont Magpie (Jan 3, 2016)

Enj Thank You so very much for sharing that information. I am very familiar with Rensselaer County and do spend time in Berlin/Stephenstown area. It was at the Troys Farmers Market that I visited a booth that sold honey and it was there I made the decision to learn more about this beautiful art of beekeeping. The bennington bee keepers club is of great interest to me and I think I will register and sign up for their Beginner classes so I will get in touch with them. They are within reasonable driving distance for me. I am starting from ground zero and feel quiet intimidated that my knowledge is minimal. But I keep telling myself I have to start somewhere.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Vermont Magpie (Jan 3, 2016)

Well my husband and I are now members of the Bennington Bee Keepers Club. Its a great group of people and Thank you Enj for supplying me with the information about them. We are also attending their beginning bee keeping classes. We have a lot to learn.


----------

